# GRAPHIC HORROR! Spanish Dog Kennel Hells - the Shame of Spain



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

France, Italy, Spain; who's next? Germany? <videos icluded>.

Google Translate

(Referring Link GRAPHIC HORROR! Spanish Dog Kennel Hells - the Shame of Spa... - Care2 News Network

**********************************************************


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

This is truly sickening, those poor animals forced to eat their own flesh for they have nothing else. It brings tears to my eyes to think that humans can let this happen. :crying:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I <3 animals said:


> This is truly sickening, those poor animals forced to eat their own flesh for they have nothing else. It brings tears to my eyes to think that humans can let this happen. :crying:


i agree, completely disgusting and heartbreaking, was going to watch the video clip in the first link but decided against not sure my stomach or heart could take seeing it at the moment


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

turkey/greece, and other european places are the same.

Turkey cull dogs before holiday season starts.


----------



## EmmieM (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats sickening!! I cant think of anything worse....


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

i feel physically sick and disgusted, how can those guys sleep at night?


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

Have you all heard on the news how dog fighting is becoming more popular in Britain? A few places have been raided and dogs have come out with their ears practically hanging off. I also heard that they use kittens to train them!!! This did make me cry! Those poor animals!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

> This is truly sickening, those poor animals forced to eat their own flesh for they have nothing else. It brings tears to my eyes to think that humans can let this happen.


How could they do these things to animals? That's so cruel.


----------



## I <3 animals (Feb 22, 2010)

it is, i just wish i could do more sometimes. anything to stop their sufferring.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I <3 animals said:


> it is, i just wish i could do more sometimes. anything to stop their sufferring.


We can make something for them. We can join animal organizations and report human cruelties to animals.


----------

